# BEWARE USB : USB scares the s**t out of Dataone/Airtel Broadband



## techtronic (Apr 19, 2007)

Of late, I see people asking me one question for which I have no answer

When one uses USB to connect the Modem to the PC using USB Port, his connection disconnects after every 1.5 hours.
It either resets the connectivity or the downloads just stops when the LEDs are still glowing bright 
(In my case my LEDs just hanged still).

While Ethernet on the other side supports downloading continuously even for days together 
( I downloaded for 18 hours to be precise using my PC which has a NIC attached to the PC)

This issue is happening in both Pirated and Original versions of 
Windows Vista/XP Pro and Home

Any answers ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 19, 2007)

I am using USB Modem. ..used to happen to me but now i have updated Drivers and not a Single Problem


----------



## REY619 (Apr 20, 2007)

@TechTronic, it doesnt happen to me!


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to download from rapidshare with the USB connectivity in modem. Recently I too found out that after around 20 minutes the speeds decrease and the download stops. Why is this happening? I tried with many USB cables, but the problem remains.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 20, 2007)

From what I know USB is anyways unstable compared to NIC. There's nothing really about which OS is used.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 20, 2007)

No, it used to remain at full speeds from the day I took the connection. Ad the speeds were the same. But I saw the problem happening since last month.
Usually, I used to download from rapidshare using NIC. After the download completed, I would disconnect it and connect through USB and get a new IP address. So, there wasn't any download limit.
But now, it works in LAN only.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 20, 2007)

USB sucks.. LAN is much much more stable than USB.. For all you people running through USB, get a LAN card.. Would only cost 100 bucks.. Worth the extra stability.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 20, 2007)

I am not able to understand why you folks should want to use usb to connect, when you can connect with ethernet and enjoy much more download speeds.


----------



## mohit sharma (Apr 20, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> I am not able to understand why you folks should want to use usb to connect, when you can connect with ethernet and enjoy much more download speeds.


* individual choice !
but 1 thing is sure , even airtel guys during installation prefers LAN card connection , they say USB ia more or less always a troubling thing for them too because of the number of complaints they get ! *


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 20, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> USB sucks.. LAN is much much more stable than USB.. For all you people running through USB, get a LAN card.. Would only cost 100 bucks.. Worth the extra stability.


totally agree n it's much less of a hassle too , just switch on da modem n ur off .


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2007)

even these days most systems come bundled with an inbuilt LAN card


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

USB way is unstable.in windows also bsnl dataone installer guys are asking for lan card which obviously are cheap and mostly available on board.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 21, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> I am not able to understand why you folks should want to use usb to connect, when you can connect with ethernet and enjoy much more download speeds.




I generally use LAN for connection. But due to the 100 MB download limit set in rapidshare and other download sites I can't download anything for another one hour using that same IP address. So I disable LAN and connect through USB and get a new IP address. In this way the rapidshare download limit problem is solved...


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2007)

@ techtronic 
Same things happened with me recently. I use rconnect and my mobile as
modem which connects through USB to my pc. My USB connections hangs up even only after 20 minutes sometime


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> I generally use LAN for connection. But due to the 100 MB download limit set in rapidshare and other download sites I can't download anything for another one hour using that same IP address. So I disable LAN and connect through USB and get a new IP address. In this way the rapidshare download limit problem is solved...


 can't you install another LAN card? Most modern PC's should have place for it, pci port if I am not wrong.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 21, 2007)

^^This spammer is everywhere. Block this moron, spoils the mood.

Coming to the point, I am using airtel broadband for 1 year and never had a problem with the USB modem except when I shifted to Linux, there was this problem of finding the driver of the modem and the Airtel guys had no clue how to use an "USB" modem in linux.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

Thread cleaned up. 
cynosure Few of the common USB modems work under linux. I think it needs CDCEther module you can search for your modem + USB on google linux. I am trying if mine works. I remember my Motorola Cable Modem working on USB under mandriva.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 21, 2007)

^^I dint understand what you were saying (I am still a noob to linux and dont  get technical things easily). I understand your feelings and thanks for your help bro!!
I use Ubuntu and got the script from www.ubuntuguide.org. My modem is working flawlessly.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 22, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> can't you install another LAN card? Most modern PC's should have place for it, pci port if I am not wrong.



Good Idea...I will buy one shortly

Now, if I connect two modems through two LAN cards can I double the speed in torrents?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

first with dataone modem routers,do they provide a usb cable to connect btw router and PC.I dont have,our geeky JTO of town Muvattupuzha asks me to buy a LAN card while for dataone 1.5 yrs back,even before he came to my premise for installation on Windows XP.I've got a HUAWEI SMARTAX MT 880(no windows drivers too in the CD) working.I too wanted to try usb connxn,hope I'll make one USB connector with a LAN Pin on one end to connect.it seems i may have some luck with Latest Linux kernel based distros (debian)


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have any such problems.Maybe it depends on the quality of copper shielding used on motherboards for USB.


----------

